# Question.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Apparently Ebony has a healed up broken rib. (that I never noticed! I felt so bad when the vet found it, although it never seemed to hurt her. :shrug: ) But there's a slight bump, a bit smaller than a marble, would I still be able to show her with it? Or would I get DQ'd for it?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I dont think she would be DQ'd for a medical problem. But if the judges asks I would definetly explain that she did have an injury.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depending where it is the judge may never even feel it. But if it is noticiable and easily seen I would say something like "the bump on her rib is from an injury" they are usualy very understanding about that - we all know animals are animals


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

As a judge myself. If I was to feel it I would ask you about it. If you are able to tell me that she had a broken rib that healed, I would not mark you down for that. What we look for is things that can be passed down to her off springs, and that would not of course. If she walks different from it and the judge does not feel the lump that would more then likely hurt you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think it would be an issue......it was a injury.....and it has been documented....maybe have your vet ...write you up something ...indicating that it was found to be broken ribs , from a prior injury.....and take that... to the show... in case it is in question..... :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i had a doe kid break a couple of ribs as a kid. Showed her with them broken, just mentioned to the judge that she had them before he put his hands on her. He didnt mark her down and in fact won her class. They healed as bumps, but as an adult they seemed to go away and i couldnt even find where it had been.
beth


----------

